# 17x PC Games 1994 / 1995



## PCGamesEbay9495 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben hier gesehen dass verstärkt alte Hefte gesucht werden.
Habe bei Ebay meine "Sammlung" von 1994 und 1995 eingestelt.

Einfach folgendes suchen: 17 pc games

VG


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2013)

wie wäre es wenn du die Auktion verlinkst?

Ach habe gerade gesehen, keine Disketten mehr dabei - schade dann sind sie eh nicht interessant...


----------



## PCGamesEbay9495 (24. Februar 2013)

Hier der Link:

17x PC Games 1994 / 1995 | eBay

Die Disketten / CDs habe leider nicht mehr...


----------

